# West Mersea



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Good Friday and we took Two Loos up to West Mersea with our good friends the husband of which has had several heart attacks and strokes and thus cannot walk properly or talk etc. 

First stop was to get diesel and after queueing for about 10 minutes realised they had run out of diesel. Off we went again and found another garage which was Tesco and spent about 45 minutes trying to get in, filling up and then trying to get out. We had a disabled sticker from our frriends and decided to get stop also to get a couple of things from Tescos and found all disabled parking spaces full, with only one car displaying a disabled sticker. So I parked behind 4 of them without stickers and refused to move until our friends got back from their shop.

We arrived at West Mersea in rain despite a forecast of sun although later on the sun came out and it was T shirt weather. When a cloud came it was overcoat weather.

We first went to West Mersea hoping to park by the sea and there is no place to do that. So we parked on a yellow line and went for fish and chips at the Oyster Bar, sat down and ordered and then was told they had run out of chips. Fish and sodall is not that appealing to me so we went to a pub across the road and their had Haddock and chips with a very nice salad and a pint of J Smiths. This turned out to be the highlight of the day for me.

We then scoured East Mersaa still trying to park by the sea but it was worse here and we couldn't even get to the sea to park near. In desperation we drove down to Burton on Crouch and found somewhere to park behing a huge **** I think and then walked up to the top to enjoy the several miles of rich black mud. Magic.

On the way out of Burton on Crouch we passed a place where about 20 m\homes were having a meet, ut I was more interested in getting home having not had a great time and to cap it all, toothache started and is still with me this morning.

We came back on relatively empty motorways, A12, M25, A41 and got back home at 21:00 knackered and went to bed.

Two Loos performed as useal faultlessy and was chugging down the motorway at a steady 65. Not bad for 4 up with a 1.9TD. I started with no fuel, got home with no fuel and had put in 40 quids worth. I would imagine Two Loos is still returning about 24mpg having done 238 miles all round.


It may be unfair but I have scratched this island off my list. There was some terrific countryside and some lovely houses enroute but without sea my day is spoilt.

I did take a couple of pix which I will put up but nothing worth you lot clicking on.

I do hope eveyone is having a good Easter break. The remaining holiday I will be (still) painting the hall stairs and landing. Boy. Do I know how to live.

In summary, this trip did nothing more than reinforce my desire to get to France as soon as possible.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Full marks for your parking tactics mate. I am not disabled but it really annoys me to see perfectly able bodied but lazy people taking up the disabled slots. 

There has recently been a campaign to prosecute offenders of this practice in Manchester. Council workers are gathering video evidence to take to court anyone abusing the system. 

Trevor


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Normally Trevor, I am "Mild Mannered Clark Kent", but when riled, I become "SuperSh*t".


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

SuperSh*t with a heart of gold, I am sure :wink: 

p.s. love your latest Avatar. Wish I was clever enough to do something creative like that instead of just a boring photo.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pusser said:


> ....We had a disabled sticker from our frriends and decided to get stop also to get a couple of things from Tescos and found all disabled parking spaces full, with only one car displaying a disabled sticker. So I parked behind 4 of them without stickers and refused to move until our friends got back from their shop....


When my first wife was terminally ill with Motor Neurone disease one thing that would be guaranteed to raise her game was an able bodied person using a disabled spot or worse an able bodied person using a disabled spot and using a disabled sticker that he/she was clearly not entitled to. Off she would go in her wheelchair to track down the store manager, once she blocked in an MR2 with her wheelchair and even though she could hardly speak gave the chinless wonder such a bollxxxxxg that he went alternately bright red and deathly grey. Our local Tescos at the time was very protective of the disabled slots but I expect it depends a lot on the manager because nowadays they don't seem to bother.

Frank


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

"once she blocked in an *MR2* with her wheelchair"
Honest *****, it wasn't me! :wink: 
Anyway, I bet it wasn't a Mk1, we are the nice ones of the MR2s :lol:

Crazylady will be on soon, to tell you her ideas on disabled parking space thieves! :lol:


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

The number of times I've tried to park in disabled bays and they've been full, mainly due to inconsiderate drivers without badges. I'm registered disabled because of M.S. therefore there are times that I have difficulty walking and need to be near the entrance to shops. When I'm feeling fit, I don't bother about disabled parking bays. I have a conscience not like some. It would be a good idea if people who park in disabled bays without blue disabled badges showing were clamped, it would stop them from doing it again, hopefully.
I'd better stop now, it's a pet hate of mine.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Pusser, great blog again and good on ya for being supers**t

Hi Frank

_*using a disabled sticker that he/she was clearly not entitled to.*_

Last time I mentioned people having these that they were not entitled to there was hell to pay, because no-one can possibly get one of these without stringent checks (I know its not easy when you are genuine as my dad had to die to become sufficiently immobile enough to qualify)

Should carer's be able to use then without the disabled person onboard? Probably not but thats probably the worst abuse of all (they should no better)

Anyway great read as usual.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

They have changed the system (it was about 13 years ago) I believe as far as I remember it was an orange badge scheme and I think its blue now.


Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

They say confession is good for the soul so I have a little one. Once when travelling with colleages on a wet Sunday afternoon we pulled into a little chef or happy eater, our boss who was driving pulled into a disabled slot next to the only other car in the carpark, it was tipping down. In we went we were the only ones in there (so I guess the other car was staff). Anyway 20mins later in troops a family with a guy in a wheelchair they didn't say anything directly to us but looked daggers at us the whole time. I was dead embarrassed but worst was to come, unknown to me my leg had 'gone to sleep' so when we went to get up I practically fell over and sort of limped out as far as the till. With that one pf the family came over and said so sorry didn't realise.  My boss thought it was inspired. He was a s*** anyway and we collectively tore into him when we got outside.

Regards frankk


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

trevorf said:


> SuperSh*t with a heart of gold, I am sure :wink:
> 
> p.s. love your latest Avatar. Wish I was clever enough to do something creative like that instead of just a boring photo.


I'm afraid I am not that clever. I did it with a program whch then created it and stuck it up like any other avatar.

I am clever at somethings like ....ahem, its coming.......well it hasn't come yet but when it does I will let you know.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I did it with a program whch then created it and stuck it up like any other avatar.


Would love to know what program it is and where to get it, but then again I may not be clever enough to work out how to use it !

Trevor


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

trevorf said:


> > I did it with a program whch then created it and stuck it up like any other avatar.
> 
> 
> Would love to know what program it is and where to get it, but then again I may not be clever enough to work out how to use it !
> ...


I'm on the case and will link shortly

Yer tiz me 'ansome Animated Semaphore

If you can type the message you want then you've cracked it.

Here's the one I used..I think

More Semaphore


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Disabled Parking*

I am not disabled :!: well I don't have a badge, but it make me WILD when someone parks in disabled bays, someone I know has a blue badge as he has """Difficulty walking""" HA HA HA, No walking stick, walks faster than me, and cycles up to 30 miles a day to keep fit, YES 30 MILES :evil: when parking his MOBILITY car, will not even look for a parking place, but parks outside the shop he is going to, yellow lines or not :evil:

I had better stop  no not embarassed, but blood pressure going up

And good on you Pusser, PUSSER FOR MBE 

Colin


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I just wonder how many able-bodied drivers, myself included, would park in a disabled slot if it were the only empty slot in the car park?

Personally I mostly stick to the rules when I park but I do object to some car parks who choose to charge able bodied drivers to park but not disabled drivers - in those cases I feel no guilt parking in any bay.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

On a similar vent.. 

Our local Sainsburys recently closed off a huge section of the car park, about 25% I estimate, painted it out for disabled only, totally disproportionate to the amount of able to disabled drivers. 
On Saturdays it's impossible to park yet the disabled bays are at most only 25% utilised. 
My question, how many disabled drivers actually need a double sized bay and how many actually need priority parking ? 
I assume most could visit the store on less busy week days when the store is quieter .. must they shop on a Saturday ? Senior citizens also seem to love Saturdays. :roll:
Next vent is for the people with 4x4s who can't be bothered or are unable to park properly and take up 1 1/2 bays.. :evil:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> On a similar vent..
> 
> Our local Sainsburys recently closed off a huge section of the car park, about 25% I estimate, painted it out for disabled only, totally disproportionate to the amount of able to disabled drivers.
> On Saturdays it's impossible to park yet the disabled bays are at most only 25% utilised.
> ...


I think that disabled people should get all the help that is possible but disproportionate spaces is down to the stores policy. It may even be a legal requirement now as many new laws have come into force.

I expect disabled people shop at the busy times because they often need the help of a friend or relative thus they may only be available during normal days off.

On the other hand if or rather when I become a senior citizen I can think of nothing more stupid than picking a busy time to shop. I don't even like shopping in quiet times.

My pet hate is those that park in the pickup points, get out the 4 x 4 or Beamer with a couple of kids and go shopping for two trolley loads of shopping and are gone for hours.


----------

